# Still a good move ?



## Whitey (Jan 24, 2014)

Hi all, I am now in a position to move to Peyia permanently I own a small property there which has just been used for holidays. I never thought when the time came I would get "cold feet" but I have.I think it may be just the way Cyprus has changed from my first visits six years ago, having said that the uk isn't in great shape.I really would appreciate an honest answer to a simple question......would you do it now?
Thank you in advance.....


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

****** said:


> Hi all, I am now in a position to move to Peyia permanently I own a small property there which has just been used for holidays. I never thought when the time came I would get "cold feet" but I have.I think it may be just the way Cyprus has changed from my first visits six years ago, having said that the uk isn't in great shape.I really would appreciate an honest answer to a simple question......would you do it now? Thank you in advance.....


Hi, there will be many people to come along and answer you but do you need to work if you move over?


----------



## Rema (Aug 12, 2012)

****** said:


> Hi all, I am now in a position to move to Peyia permanently I own a small property there which has just been used for holidays. I never thought when the time came I would get "cold feet" but I have.I think it may be just the way Cyprus has changed from my first visits six years ago, having said that the uk isn't in great shape.I really would appreciate an honest answer to a simple question......would you do it now?
> Thank you in advance.....


So many people ask this, or at least very similar, questions.

The answer is really dependent on your own likes/dislikes and expectations.

If you have retired, have some money behind you and prefer a more simple life in the sun close to the beach then fine, take the plunge.
If on the other hand you have dependents and need work to survive then personally I suggest stay away, or at least keep your place as a holiday rather than permanent home.
Likewise if you want glitz, high fashion, bright lights and sophisticated venues….well it does exist (I think) but you won't find too much!

We moved here last May and so far have been delighted with what we have found. Of course things change, some shops have closed but others have opened, that's the nature of things. Still there is plenty to do and great friends to be made. Yes, there will always be snags to overcome but come out with a positive attitude and you will do fine. However you must always respect that it will never be the same as "back home" so don't try to make comparisons but notice the differences. 

But please, please,please do some research and look back over past threads. There is plenty of information about tips, trips and slips there to help you make up your mind - which only you can do!

Good luck.


----------



## madcow (Jan 10, 2010)

"honest answer to a simple question......would you do it now ?"

YES


----------



## Rema (Aug 12, 2012)

madcow said:


> "honest answer to a simple question......would you do it now ?"
> 
> YES


I realise I didn't answer the actual question as posed!

Answer also YES.


----------



## madcow (Jan 10, 2010)

Oh and ****** , with regard to "cold feet" ....bring slippers you will need them with these cold Cypriot floors. 

I am into my 4th year living here. Good luck with whatever you decide .


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

madcow said:


> Oh and ****** , with regard to "cold feet" ....bring slippers you will need them with these cold Cypriot floors.
> 
> I am into my 4th year living here. Good luck with whatever you decide .


And make sure the slippers are big enough to be able to wear thick socks inside them


----------



## MartynKSA (Aug 7, 2011)

****** said:


> Hi all, I am now in a position to move to Peyia permanently I own a small property there which has just been used for holidays. I never thought when the time came I would get "cold feet" but I have.I think it may be just the way Cyprus has changed from my first visits six years ago, having said that the uk isn't in great shape.I really would appreciate an honest answer to a simple question......would you do it now?
> Thank you in advance.....


absolutely!!

BUT we are very fortunately financially independent, so we can enjoy all the good things- heed carefully all the comments on other threads about NOT coming on a "wing & a prayer"


----------



## Tanager (Mar 14, 2009)

Peyia is a great place. We like it here so my answer is YES


----------

